# Benötige Hilfe bei Auswahl einer Einsteiger Digicam.



## micha (4. Oktober 2004)

Kurz zum Hintergrund:

Mein Vater fotografiert seit langen Jahren auf mittel bis hohem Niveau. Er benutzt derzeit eine EOS Kamera mit unendlich vielen Objekten und Accesiors... (angemerkt: ich bin absoluter Fotoneuling - keine Ahnung von dem ganzen) - Jedoch ist die EOS nicht digital.
Dabei möchte er auch bleiben. Er mag nicht, dass der Wert der Bilder, also das genaue Überlegen: "Drück ich jetzt ab?", dadurch verloren geht, dass die Bilder (de fakto) nichtsmehr in der Entwicklung kosten.

ABER:
Zu vielen Anlässen in letzter Zeit (zum Beispiel, meine Wohnung dokumentieren, bei Ebay was reinstellen, etc...) mussten wir auf eine Digitalkamera zurückgreifen. 

Als Überraschung wollte ich ihm nun eine Digitalkamera der Mittel bis Einsteigerklasse schenken. (Sein ausdrücklicher Wunsch für diese Zwecke).

Konkrete Frage:

Was gibts im Bereich bis 400 Euro, was klein ist, gute Bilder macht, unkompliziert in der Handhabung mit dem PC (Bilder runterladen) ist ?

Wäre lieb, mal ein paar Tipps von Euch Profis zu bekommen.
Herzlichen Dank im vorraus,

Micha


----------



## Ina04 (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Bin kein Profie, hatte erst 2 Semester Fotografie, aber ich habe die Canon PowerShot S 30. Die hat glaube ich um die 350EUR gekostet. 
Macht klasse Bilder und hat 3.2 Megapixels. Ist eine gute Hobbykamera. Man kann auch manuell arbeiten und Belichtungszeit und Blendenöffnung einstellen. 
Da kriegt man auch ein DirectPrint-Programm mit (benutze ich aber nicht) , Kabel ist natürlich auch dabei.
Was man aber aufjedenfall kaufen muss zusätzlich ist ne Speicherkarte.

schau bei google

Ciao


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

wenn Dein Vater schon lange mit einer EOS analog fotografiert, solltest Du unbedingt eine Kamera kaufen an der man die Blende, Verschlußzeiten, .. manuell einstellen kann.

Da Dein Vater schon lange mit einer Canon fotografiert solltest Du auch bei dieser Marke bleiben, da die Bedienung sicherlich ähnlich sein wird. Evtl. lassen sich auch die vorhandenen Objektive nutzen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Ein Kauftipp für eine Canon .... und das von einem eingefleischtem NIKON Nutzer.


----------



## micha (5. Oktober 2004)

Naja, er will ja die richtigen Fotos nachwievor mit der Eos machen.
Ihm geht es nur mal schnell für den Schnappschuss zwischendurch. Ebay Einstell Fotos ist wohl das beste Beispiel. Also das Thema Objektive ist erstmal außen vor, weil die Kamera auch eher Taschenformat haben sollte. Vielleicht war das in meinem Post bissl mißverständlich.

Ich habe eine Canon IXus X². Schätze, dass es eher in dem Modellbereich sein sollte.

Also Danke schonmal für die bisherigen und Ran ans Werk für die noch kommenden Tipps!


----------



## Hercules (5. Oktober 2004)

Da wäre die Canon Ixus ein nettes Souvenir, oder eine von Olympus.

Ich kenne einige Leute, die mit Olympus Digi-cams sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben -- ich habe auch eine Kamera von Olympus (höhere Preisklasse) und bin sehr zufrieden!



Greedz


----------



## micha (5. Oktober 2004)

Gibts konkrete Modellvorschläge?
Oder gar Links zu Tests und Berichten dieser Preisklasse?

Bin etwas unter Zeitdruck


----------



## Erpel (5. Oktober 2004)

Deine Anforderungen gehn so wie ich das auffasse n gutes Stück unter die 400€.
Schonmal an eine Powershot A75 bis A95 gedacht?
Habe selbst ein A75 und muss sagen: Eine qualitativ hochwertige Einsteigerkamera mit den geforderten Einstellungen und einer guten Bedienbarkeit. Die A75 ist im Moment unter für 200 € zu haben, Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst gibt es ja die Nachfolgemodelle.


----------

